# Hamilton Regulus



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bid and won this early and rare Hamilton Regulus just before Xmas.









Produced in 1958 for one year only; only about 2,400 were made, so is difficult to find today. It's a bit unusual in having an all stainless steel case when most early electrics were gold.

It wasn't working and has the notorious early 500 movement in it. I've not got to grips with the 500 before, but since I had a little spare time over the holiday period, I decided to work through the Hamilton Service Manual and finally get to grips with the procedure to set up the delicate contact and trip wires on this movement.







Believe me, it is complex.

How watchmakers managed to do this without training or a microscope is beyond me. Well actually, they didn't...which is the main reason why the release of the world's first electric watch was a marketing disaster for Hamilton.









Anyway, I'm please to report that my Regulus 500 started first time after a few hours setting up those contact wires. The hands needed re-luming which I've done. I think the dial should be white but I think this one has aged nicely, so I'll be leaving it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great stuff Paul!

We need to see a big 'ol group shot.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice indeed Paul.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice & an unusual case, congratulations Paul.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's fantastic Paul, have you got a picture of the 500 movement?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Show us the guts! Must be very rewarding getting a lovely old "timer" like that moving again.

Best regards David


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> That's fantastic Paul, have you got a picture of the 500 movement?


Impeccable timing John....since I don't seem to have a good photo of a 500, which is something I must correct very soon.

However, with my newly developed 500 movement skills, I'm now on the lookout for the early 500 electrics and won this rather nice Hamilton Titan only a few minutes ago







I'm sure the seller will not mind if I borrow his excellent 500 photo.

You can clearly see the contact and trip wires in this photo, although the actual gold contact that they work against is hidden under the balance cock. Getting the trip wire working in conjunction with the contact wire is tricky, and then both need to be adjusted in all three dimensions. The 500 was also prone to damage during battery changeover; often that big brass battery wire would slip and slam into the delicate contact and trip wires. The 500A cured that by introducing a better battery clamp.

The 500 is a much nicer looking movement than the more robust 505. Each 500 has a serial number (29781L for this one), the balance has screw adjusters around the periphery, etc.

Thanks for your comments.

Paul


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool watch & excellent pic's (that movement is great looking).

I have to say I admire your skill, if I just change a battery & the watch works afterwards I think I've done well









Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul its a fascinating looking movement







no wonder they didnt make many when you look at the trip wires etc


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

You should get a government grant for the fine work you do! I can't help thinking that you are preserving heritage as well as pursuing a hobby.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me how people can carry out such meticulous work on such tiny items, I used to think that working on a motherboard was a bit fiddly







Hats off to you Paul, excellent work.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

It looks fantastic. Very nicely done Paul!


----------

